# Pregunta sobre MOSFET driver IR2110



## lucassper (Mar 6, 2008)

Buenas.. estoy haciendo un inversor senoidal 24vdc/220vac 50Hz... lo hago con la teoria de PWM pero con un PIC utilizando tablas a cargar en el TIMER1 del pic.

La senoide la genero muy muy bien.. Todo lo he hecho en una placa experimentora hasta el momento manejando unos Mos IRF3205 con el driver IR2110. utilizando configuracion Push-pull con transformador de punto medio en la entrada.

Ahora me queda la etapa de diseño de la plaqueta, pero quisiera que alguien me diga cuantos MOSFET en paralelo me puede manejar el IR2110?

o tendria que poner un IR2110 para cada par de transistores que quisiera poner?

muchas gracias


----------



## puchito_cz (Abr 4, 2008)

Hola:
por lo que se y con mas frecuencia he visto, necesitaras un IR2110 por cada par de transistores  que uses. .. de todas formas te dejo algunos datos de ese driver:

 Rango de Alimentacion= 12v-18v
 Corriente de salida I+/-=1A/2A
 Tiempo de conmutacion Turn/off=150ns

Espero poder ayudar...


----------



## Ivan N. (Abr 5, 2008)

Holas. Ya que estamos en el tema queria preguntarles si saben como calcular la Rg (resistencia de de entrada del gate) que se coloca entre la salida del IR2110 y el gate del MOSFET.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 5, 2008)

Proteje, la salida del IR2110 para que no sobrepase los, 1A/2A, al descargar la capacitancia parásita del Gate del MOSFET.
Tenes I=1A/2A
Tenes V=Vgs(on) seran unos 10v
Tenes la Ley de Ohm R=V/I
Y finalmente debes asegurate que la resistencia sea mayor a P(Watts)=V×I


----------



## Ivan N. (Abr 6, 2008)

Grax Nilfred! No se me habia ocurrido que fuera de proteccion del IR. Ahora voy a tener q ver si no me paso de 2A para descargar la capacitancia en el dt q necesito, espero que no q ya tengo los IR2110, y no estan nada baratos por lo q averigue D.
Saludos.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 16, 2008)

yo he manejado  convertidores  de 24dc-50 dc, y salida a 13.8 volts dc.  a 35 amperes, y los ir2110 manejan hasta tres  irfz540.   con una resistencia de 100 ohms al gate.
sale.


----------



## POWERSTAGE (May 30, 2010)

Estimado colega,

el IR2110 da 1.5A pico, pero en forma continua, solo unos cientos de miliamperes es decir es una c*****da solo te sirve para tirar un par de transistores de alta tension en paralelo, claro que tambien podes colocar un booster de corriente como el que te propongo debajo.

Para drivear una etapa push pull, de trafo con punto medio, donde dispones de negativo comun para los sources de todos los IRF3205, te aconsejo utilizar una compuerta CD4093 seguida de un par complementario push pull 2N2222 y  2N2907 para cada rama de transistores, dependiendo la frecuencia de conmutacion elegida podes llegar a tirar 5 IRF3205 sin problemas y si necesitas mas corriente, menos complejidad y queres gastar dinero ponele un MIC4120 por cada rama, http://www.micrel.com/_PDF/mic4120.pdf.

Te pregunto que frecuencia tiene tu portadora del PWM, haces el modulador externo?

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## alvarotasco (Feb 1, 2012)

Buenas noches saludos desde colombia. Actualmente estoy construyendo un inversor trifasico para controlar un motor trifasico de 1/2Hp. El sistema de control va estar manejado por el circuito integrado MC3PHAC de freescale en mi etapa de acoplamiento y aislamiento voy a trabajar con los optoacopladores 6N137 los cuales necesito 7 : (6 para la parte inversora y el otro para el IGBT del choopper de frenado, esto basandome del esquema del MC3PHAC) despues de los optoacopladores van los driver que son IR2110 en este caso serian 4 ( 3 para la parte inversora y 1 para la del chopper de freno) La pregunta es la siguiente, Para alimentar estos IR2110 NECESITO FUENTES DE 15V con una fuente para todo es suficiente o necesito generar una para cada driver segun lo que me dijieron fue que cada uno maneja una tierra (GND) diferente.. O si con solo generar una de +15v y alimentar todo no voy a tener problema.? Y la otra es que a una de las entradas del IR2110 Ho o Lo tengo que poner una compuerta Not para generar un desfase de 180 para la parte superior o inferior del inversor... GRACIAS


----------



## joamanya (Jun 27, 2014)

Tengo una consulta, yo estoy usando un IR2110 para controlar unos mosfet en un controlador de potencia para un motor de 37v, la duda es que tuve que hacer un regulador de tensión para el IR ya que con 37v lo quemaba, pero si el IR consume entre 1 y 2A el regulador va a volar de temperatura ya que baja de 37v a 13v son unos 25w de disipación en el LM317...


----------



## chclau (Jun 27, 2014)

joamanya dijo:


> Tengo una consulta, yo estoy usando un IR2110 para controlar unos mosfet en un controlador de potencia para un motor de 37v, la duda es que tuve que hacer un regulador de tensión para el IR ya que con 37v lo quemaba, pero si el IR consume entre 1 y 2A el regulador va a volar de temperatura ya que baja de 37v a 13v son unos 25w de disipación en el LM317...


Lo que es yo... no entendi nada. Un circuito ayudaria.


----------



## joamanya (Jun 30, 2014)

Bueno la duda planteada anteriormente la pude solucionar, lo que me pasa ahora es lo siguiente, necesito saber cuánta corriente necesitan las compuertas Hin y Lin para activarse en el ir2110 y no logró encontrarlo en el datasheet, alguno podría ayudarme?


----------



## chclau (Jun 30, 2014)

Te lo dice el datasheet, las entradas son compatibles con LVCMOS o LVTTL de 3.3V. LVCMOS demanda una corriente infima de 5uA.


----------

